# سؤال للبنات ...باختصار وبدون مقدمات



## +Sameh+ (25 أبريل 2012)

* باختصار وبدون مقدمات فى الموضوع لانى مش بحب الرغى 
*

*
*

*
سؤال للبنات ..ايه اكتر حاجة بتلفت انتباهك فى الشاب؟
 سمعت قبل كدا ان البنت اول حاجة بتبص على الشعر والسنان .. هل دا صح ولو صح ايه الحكمة فى كدا ولو مش صح ايه الصح ؟؟

*















ملحوظة

سؤال رخم وعارف 

فـ والنبى يا خالة منك ليها لو هتجاوبى جاوبى من غير تريقه 
*اللهم بلغت اللهم فشهد... *:spor24:
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 أبريل 2012)

*ههههههههههه لا انا مختلفة عن الموضوع دة حبة ... فى الاول يتشاف الشكل ككل كدة و بعدين نركز فى الضوافر و الشوز هتقولى اشمعنا ... عشان الولد بيبقى عامل انه اشيك شاب فى رووكسى و ضارب شعره جيل ولا استشوار و لابس تيشرت و جينز زى الفل و بينسى ان باقى الشياكة فى الشوز ... تلاقيه لابس على كل دة شبشب او كوتشى مالهوش منظر و جربان على اعتبار ان البنت هتسرح فى النص الفوقانى و مش هتاخد بالها من الشوز ... الولد اللى بجد شيك و بجد له ف النظافة هتلاقى شوزه نظيف دايما و شكله حلو و مش هيلبس شبشب غير فى المصيف :fun_lol:
الضوافر اهم من الشوز عشان بتعرف الولد بيعمل ايه و هو مش واقف قدامك من ضوافره .. يعنى لو بياكلها بيبقى مش نظيف اكيد و لو مش نظيفة يبقى بيلعب بايديه فى الطين :new6: كدة يعنى الولد النظيف و الشيك ضوافره بتبقى مقصوصة و نضيفة ... 
تالت حاجة بس دى مش بتتشاف دى بتتشم :new6: البرفان بتاعه ايه ولا ريحته متتشمش ولا ايه ظروفه و للعلم البرفان الماركة بجد بتفضل ريحته موجودة اليوم كله و ميتلككش و يقول ما ان نازل من بيتنا من بدرى لا يا بابا انت بتستخدم نوع مضروب :smil15:

دة شكلا ... موضوعا بقا ابتسامته او ضحكته و اسلوبه :love34: و دول عايزين موضوع لوحده :blush2:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

لا تعليق ...
الرجوله الحقيقة لها مواصفات اخري تماما


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههههههه لا انا مختلفة عن الموضوع دة حبة ... فى الاول يتشاف الشكل ككل كدة و بعدين نركز فى الضوافر و الشوز هتقولى اشمعنا ... عشان الولد بيبقى عامل انه اشيك شاب فى رووكسى و ضارب شعره جيل ولا استشوار و لابس تيشرت و جينز زى الفل و بينسى ان باقى الشياكة فى الشوز ... تلاقيه لابس على كل دة شبشب او كوتشى مالهوش منظر و جربان على اعتبار ان البنت هتسرح فى النص الفوقانى و مش هتاخد بالها من الشوز ... الولد اللى بجد شيك و بجد له ف النظافة هتلاقى شوزه نظيف دايما و شكله حلو و مش هيلبس شبشب غير فى المصيف :fun_lol:
> الضوافر اهم من الشوز عشان بتعرف الولد بيعمل ايه و هو مش واقف قدامك من ضوافره .. يعنى لو بياكلها بيبقى مش نظيف اكيد و لو مش نظيفة يبقى بيلعب بايديه فى الطين :new6: كدة يعنى الولد النظيف و الشيك ضوافره بتبقى مقصوصة و نضيفة ...
> تالت حاجة بس دى مش بتتشاف دى بتتشم :new6: البرفان بتاعه ايه ولا ريحته متتشمش ولا ايه ظروفه و للعلم البرفان الماركة بجد بتفضل ريحته موجودة اليوم كله و ميتلككش و يقول ما ان نازل من بيتنا من بدرى لا يا بابا انت بتستخدم نوع مضروب :smil15:
> 
> دة شكلا ... موضوعا بقا ابتسامته او ضحكته و اسلوبه :love34: و دول عايزين موضوع لوحده :blush2:*


*طب اشطة بس والنبى استشاره كدا
بالنسبة للضوافر..صباع ايدى الصغير مطول ضفرى فيه هل فى مانع؟**:smil12:*​


+Nevena+ قال:


> لا تعليق ...
> الرجوله الحقيقة لها مواصفات اخري تماما


*
ايه هى يا نيفين  ؟*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 أبريل 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> *طب اشطة بس والنبى استشاره كدا
> بالنسبة للضوافر..صباع ايدى الصغير مطول ضفرى فيه هل فى مانع؟**:smil12:*​
> لا خالص مش حلو طبعا لازم يتقص ... و متسألنيش ليه بس هو شكله مش بيبقى حلو و خلاص
> 
> انا فاهمة نيفو بس انت قولت فى الشكل فقولتلك ايه اللى فى شكل الشاب بيلفت النظر المفترض يعنى لكن الرجولة بعيدا عن الشكل حاجة تانية خالص


----------



## marmora jesus (25 أبريل 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> * باختصار وبدون مقدمات فى الموضوع لانى مش بحب الرغى
> *
> 
> *
> ...




طب كويس انك نبهت لاني كنت ناوية اتريق
هههههههه
بص انا مش ينفع اقولك اول حاجة تشدني فيها كذا وكذا
لانها مش قاعدة همشي عليها وبعدين اقول اه ده يعجبني وده لا
احنا بنتكلم عن احساس وشعور ودوله الحاجات الوحيدة اللي بتكسر اي قاعدة ممكن اي بني ادم يحطها
في شخص يكون كويس جدا ومش فيه عيب من وجهة نظر كل قواعد البنات ومع ذلك مش يشدني وفي شخص مفيش بنت تبصله ويعجبني انا واتشد ليه
من الاخر كل واحد يكون نفسه وبس ويكون علي طبيعته لانك مش مجبر تعجب كل البنات او مش تعجب كل البنات 
خليك علي طبيعتك واللي يعجبه اهلا وسهلا واللي مش يعجبه مع السلامة في غيرها كتير​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أبريل 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> طب كويس انك نبهت لاني كنت ناوية اتريق
> هههههههه
> بص انا مش ينفع اقولك اول حاجة تشدني فيها كذا وكذا
> لانها مش قاعدة همشي عليها وبعدين اقول اه ده يعجبني وده لا
> ...



وكويس بردوا انك عملتى حسابك ومتريقتيش :nunu0000::a63:

احنا بنتكلم عن احساس وشعور
اممم عندك حق حلوة الجملة دى

بس بالنسبة ليا انا عندى احساس وشعور واعجاب بأكتر من بنت فى الجامعة....فى خطر انا :fun_lol:​


----------



## marmora jesus (25 أبريل 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> وكويس بردوا انك عملتى حسابك ومتريقتيش :nunu0000::a63:
> 
> احنا بنتكلم عن احساس وشعور
> اممم عندك حق حلوة الجملة دى
> ...



لا ما هو بص بقي
مش معني انك في جامعة انك تعمل جامعة صغننة في قلبك​


----------



## SALVATION (25 أبريل 2012)

البنات دول يا اخى غاوين فلسفة​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> *
> ايه هى يا نيفين  ؟*​



يعني ياسيدي 
الراجل مش شكل وبس
ياما شباب قمه في الاناقه والذوق والشياكه ... الخ
لكن جوهم هش فاضي مش يعتمد عليهم 
تحس انه عيل فافي مش ليه 60 لازمه اصلا

انت كتبت ايه اللي يلفت نظر البت للشاب
دورت علي الشكل الخارجي بس في الاول
ودا الغلط اللي بتقع في اغلب البنات
وبعد كدا يعيطوا ان الموضوع ماكملش

السؤال كان المفرض ايه اللي بتحتاجه البت في الشاب ؟


الراجل اهم شئ فيه احساسه برجولته 
عشان يوصل دا للي قدامه
يظهر حنانه وحبه وقدرته علي احتواء حبيته

مش بشكله وسنانه وشعره مجلجل ولا لا :2:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أبريل 2012)

*عارف يا مينا
كل بت هتقلك فلسفه كبيره
وفي الحقيقه لما اول شاب يتقدم ليها
بتلزق فيه بالغراء حتي لو مش زي فلسفتها​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 أبريل 2012)

لا الشعر مش اول شىء بتبص عليه بس بردو مش يبقا سايح و نايح و بنوتى!
  السنان اكيد طبعا الواحد مش هيلقتها من بعيد دى عايذا تركيذ ههههههههههههههه  نطافتها مهمه طبعا-
 بس مبدئيا اول مره اسمع ان البنات تتتلفت لشعر و لا  سنان!!
 ممكن اقول لك  البنات  تتلفت لطول الشاب مممممم ماشى   يكون راجل فرع و مثل النخله كدا و الواحده تلبس هاى هيلز براحتها ههههههههه ممكن اقول البنات تتلفت  لعرض الكتاف --- الجزمه--- الايد و  كول الاصابع  و نظفتها--- السمار ميكنش  ابيض-- و اكيد مش  مربى ظافر من ظافره== ده لازم يتشااال
  و مش لابس بنطلون سكينىىىىىىىىىىىى!!


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *عارف يا مينا
> كل بت هتقلك فلسفه كبيره
> وفي الحقيقه لما اول شاب يتقدم ليها
> بتلزق فيه بالغراء حتي لو مش زي فلسفتها​*




ههههههههههههههههههههه
مكنتش نسبه العنوسه عليت في البلد حسب الاحصائيات
لو البنت بتلزق في اي واحد والسلام


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> مكنتش نسبه العنوسه عليت في البلد حسب الاحصائيات
> لو البنت بتلزق في اي واحد والسلام




ومين قالك انها عاليه
وبعدين السبب الرئيسي
شروط وتحكمات الاهل​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> ومين قالك انها عاليه
> وبعدين السبب الرئيسي
> شروط وتحكمات الاهل​


الاحصائيات اللي بتقول
وياراجل 
مين قالك انت بقي ان دا السبب الرئيسي ؟

البنت في الزمن دا بقي عندها اكتفاء ذاتي
الزواج مبقاش هو هدفها الرئيسي زي ايام تيتا كدا

في بنات كتير بتفكر ان
-  زوجها ربما يكون عائق في تقدمها ونجاحها في مجال عملها
- واخري بتفكر انها مش محتاجه لراجل 
لان الحياة لن تختلف كثيرا عما تعيشها في بيت اهلها
- واخري فقدت حبيبها فتظل علي امل لقاءه مره اخري او علي ذكري وفاء منها له ... مش زي الشباب مابتصدق تجري علي غيرها
و .............. الخ من اسباب
يعني مش الاهل السبب الرئيسي بس


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أبريل 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا ما هو بص بقي
> مش معني انك في جامعة انك تعمل جامعة صغننة في قلبك​


_* متفتكريش انى لازق فيهم و بلعب بيهم 

قلبى العزيز،
لا تحب إلا عندما تكون مستعدا
لانك عندما تكون وحيدا ستجرح وتنجرح

وعلشان كدا  اى بنت مشاعرى بتتشد ليها فى الوقت دا ببعد عنها 
وبحاول انى اقصر معاها فى الكلام :shutup22:
شوفتى انا طيب إزاى *__*:hlp:*_​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أبريل 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> البنات دول يا اخى غاوين فلسفة​


*
انت هتقولى يا اخى دول اساتذه ورؤساء قسم فى الموضوع دا

يللا سيبهم يفرحوا شوية


*​


----------



## marmora jesus (25 أبريل 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> _* متفتكريش انى لازق فيهم و بلعب بيهم
> 
> قلبى العزيز،
> لا تحب إلا عندما تكون مستعدا
> ...



ياريت كل الولاد زيك يا عم
مش كان في بنت انجرحت ابدا
اللهم كتر من امثالك يا شيخ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> الاحصائيات اللي بتقول
> وياراجل
> مين قالك انت بقي ان دا السبب الرئيسي ؟
> 
> ...




*بلدنا مليانه احصائيات
المهم الواقع يا حجه
اللي قاللي الواقع اللي شفته

اغلب البنات ان مكنش كلهم
كل همهم الجواز وبس 
وخليني ساكت احسن*


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *بلدنا مليانه احصائيات
> المهم الواقع يا حجه
> اللي قاللي الواقع اللي شفته
> 
> ...




عيب عليك تعرف عني كدا

والنبي النبي نبي ومن نبي النبي نبي
علي راي جارتي لما كانت بتحلف قبل ما تبقي الشيخه وتتنقب وتبدا تشتم هههههههههه
لاتتكلم يا شيخ ومش تسكت :smil15:


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يعني ياسيدي
> الراجل مش شكل وبس
> ياما شباب قمه في الاناقه والذوق والشياكه ... الخ
> لكن جوهم هش فاضي مش يعتمد عليهم
> ...


*
ماشى يا كبيرة
سينفذ بس يارب يتمر 
المشكلة  اننا مهما نعمل بردوا بتدونا فوق دماغنا:vava:
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> *
> ماشى يا كبيرة
> سينفذ بس يارب يتمر
> المشكلة  اننا مهما نعمل بردوا بتدونا فوق دماغنا:vava:
> *​




دا علي اساس انكم ملايكه قوي
اللي يغلط يستاهل ياخد فوق دماغه :t19:
ويغني زي عبد المنعم مدبولي
انا اللي جبت دا كله لنفسي :smil15:


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أبريل 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *عارف يا مينا
> كل بت هتقلك فلسفه كبيره
> وفي الحقيقه لما اول شاب يتقدم ليها
> بتلزق فيه بالغراء حتي لو مش زي فلسفتها​*


*هههههههه لا يا راجل انت كدا بتظلمهم
دول بيتنططوا علينا وخصوصا لما نحسسهم اننا مهتمين بيهم
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> دا علي اساس انكم ملايكه قوي
> اللي يغلط يستاهل ياخد فوق دماغه :t19:
> ويغني زي عبد المنعم مدبولي
> انا اللي جبت دا كله لنفسي :smil15:


*
طب دخلى لسانك جوا لياخد برد:mus13:
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> *
> طب دخلى لسانك جوا لياخد برد:mus13:
> *​



دا لسان الايمونش مش لساني :fun_lol:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> عيب عليك تعرف عني كدا
> 
> والنبي النبي نبي ومن نبي النبي نبي
> علي راي جارتي لما كانت بتحلف قبل ما تبقي الشيخه وتتنقب وتبدا تشتم هههههههههه
> لاتتكلم يا شيخ ومش تسكت :smil15:





*مليش نفس :smil15:​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *مليش نفس :smil15:​*
> 
> :fun_oops: دا الرد الطبيعي اصلا اللي متوقعاه منك :bomb:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أبريل 2012)

*ده انا فرحان فيك فرحة ياراجل ....*
*العصابة كلها دخلت لك ....أشرب يا موعلم ...*
*ملحوظة : لو أحتجت مساندة ...جاهز وتحت الطلب ...*
*مع حضرتك أجدع واحد يجرى من هنا *


----------



## نغم (25 أبريل 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> *باختصار وبدون مقدمات فى الموضوع لانى مش بحب الرغى *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 بما انك سالت عن الشى اللى يلفت انتباه البنت وماتسالت عن شخصية او رجولة فحسب معرفتى اول شى يلفت انتباه البنت الطول وعرض الاكتاف والوجه البشوش ومااعتقد الاسنان شى يلفت الانتباه بالدرجة الاولى لان هو عبارة عن نظرة سريعة لذلك ممكن الشعر يلفت الانتباه ..
تساؤل جميل ..


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> MIKEL MIK قال:
> 
> 
> > *مليش نفس :smil15:​*
> ...


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ده انا فرحان فيك فرحة ياراجل ....*
> *العصابة كلها دخلت لك ....أشرب يا موعلم ...*
> *ملحوظة : لو أحتجت مساندة ...جاهز وتحت الطلب ...*
> *مع حضرتك أجدع واحد يجرى من هنا *



شطور انت
رحم الله امرء عرف قدر نفسه :smil15:


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> +Nevena+ قال:
> 
> 
> > *كويس انك عرفه انك سديتي نفسي
> ...


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أبريل 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لا الشعر مش اول شىء بتبص عليه بس بردو مش يبقا سايح و نايح و بنوتى!
> السنان اكيد طبعا الواحد مش هيلقتها من بعيد دى عايذا تركيذ ههههههههههههههه  نطافتها مهمه طبعا-
> بس مبدئيا اول مره اسمع ان البنات تتتلفت لشعر و لا  سنان!!
> ممكن اقول لك  البنات  تتلفت لطول الشاب مممممم ماشى   يكون راجل فرع و مثل النخله كدا و الواحده تلبس هاى هيلز براحتها ههههههههه ممكن اقول البنات تتلفت  لعرض الكتاف --- الجزمه--- الايد و  كول الاصابع  و نظفتها--- السمار ميكنش  ابيض-- و اكيد مش  مربى ظافر من ظافره== ده لازم يتشااال
> و مش لابس بنطلون سكينىىىىىىىىىىىى!!


*
لا الحمد لله مش سايح ولا نايح 
بالنسبة للسنان تحبوا نستخدم معجون ايه؟ انا بستخدم سجنال 2 
طول الشاب !! :O .. هااار اسود ....طب كام سنتى يعنى؟؟

طول الشاب !
عرض الكتاف !
ميكنش ابيض ! 
مش مربى ظافر من اظافره ! 
مش لابس بنطلون سكينى !

دا انا على كدا مش هجوز افررررررحى يامه ..اعدلك فى البيت 



*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ده انا فرحان فيك فرحة ياراجل ....*
> *العصابة كلها دخلت لك ....أشرب يا موعلم ...*
> *ملحوظة : لو أحتجت مساندة ...جاهز وتحت الطلب ...*
> *مع حضرتك أجدع واحد يجرى من هنا *


*
اشترجل يا عبووووود واشرب بريل

انا قدهم ونص وتلت تربع وفوقيهم حته كمان **:spor24:**:bomb:
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أبريل 2012)

نغم قال:


> بما انك سالت عن الشى اللى يلفت انتباه البنت وماتسالت عن شخصية او رجولة فحسب معرفتى اول شى يلفت انتباه البنت الطول وعرض الاكتاف والوجه البشوش ومااعتقد الاسنان شى يلفت الانتباه بالدرجة الاولى لان هو عبارة عن نظرة سريعة لذلك ممكن الشعر يلفت الانتباه ..
> تساؤل جميل ..


*دا انا على كدا خارج الخدمة  *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 أبريل 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> _*لا الحمد لله مش سايح ولا نايح *_
> _*بالنسبة للسنان تحبوا نستخدم معجون ايه؟ انا بستخدم سجنال 2 *_
> _*طول الشاب !! :O .. هااار اسود ....طب كام سنتى يعنى؟؟*_​
> _*طول الشاب !*_
> ...


 ههههههههههههههههههههه مش تقلق يا عم و الى اتجوزو خدو إيه من الجواز هههههههههه
 الباتوليه ثم الباتوليه  ههههههههههه
 يا عمنا كل حله و ليها غطاها مش عارفا مين  الحله و مين الغطاء بس يعنى اعتقد ان المنظر الخارجى بيختلف من كل ينت للتانيا--
 اكيد هتتعجب من حد-- ربنا معااك بئا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 أبريل 2012)

اهلا عبووود ههههههههههه منور


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أبريل 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> *دا انا على كدا خارج الخدمة  *​


*ههههههههههه نرجو الأتصال فى وقت لآحق ....*
*وبما انك جبت سيرة البيريل بقى ...أقولك*
*ربى لها الشنب ....يعلمها الأدب *


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أبريل 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه مش تقلق يا عم و الى اتجوزو خدو إيه من الجواز هههههههههه
> الباتوليه ثم الباتوليه  ههههههههههه
> يا عمنا كل حله و ليها غطاها مش عارفا مين  الحله و مين الغطاء بس يعنى اعتقد ان المنظر الخارجى بيختلف من كل ينت للتانيا--
> اكيد هتتعجب من حد-- ربنا معااك بئا


*
هههههه ومالك بتشفقى عليا كدا

ادعى بس العطى يجى على قد الحلة  
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> *دا انا على كدا خارج الخدمة  *​



عادي اعد تشغيل الخدمه مره اخري
هههههههههههههههههههه

بس لا تقلق مش لوحدك :t17:


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أبريل 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> ياريت كل الولاد زيك يا عم
> مش كان في بنت انجرحت ابدا
> اللهم كتر من امثالك يا شيخ​


_*امين يارب :fun_lol:
*_​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههههههه نرجو الأتصال فى وقت لآحق ....*
> *وبما انك جبت سيرة البيريل بقى ...أقولك*
> *ربى لها الشنب ....يعلمها الأدب *


*ايووووه كداااا

بس تيجى الاول :spor22:
*​


----------



## نغم (25 أبريل 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> *دا انا على كدا خارج الخدمة  *​


هههههه لا اكيد بشاشة الوجه تاتى من طيبة القلب 
ولايعنى انت ماتملك طيبة الفلب؟؟
ههههه
كذلك السلوك والشخصية هى العامل الاكبر للفت الانتباه الطول وعرض الاكتاف هى مجرد شى سطحى به او بدونه ماتفرق كتير..


----------



## Critic (25 أبريل 2012)

يا برنس فيه حاجة اسمها كاريزما , ودى موضوع نسبى , سواء للولاد او البنات , مافيش حاجة جذابة بشكل مطلق ولا حد مش جذاب لكله , شكرا لقوانين الحياة انها موفرة مبدأ تكافؤ الفرص :t17: , فيه امل :flowers:


----------



## bob (25 أبريل 2012)

*ماركة التيشيرت و الكوتشي مهمه :new6:
*​


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (26 أبريل 2012)

*انة يكون وسيم
ومش مبهدل فى لبسة 
ونظيف ياااااااااااااااااااة 
وياسلام بقى لو ابتسامتة جميلة كدة اوووووف تعبتونى*


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 أبريل 2012)

Critic قال:


> يا برنس فيه حاجة اسمها كاريزما , ودى موضوع نسبى , سواء للولاد او البنات , مافيش حاجة جذابة بشكل مطلق ولا حد مش جذاب لكله , شكرا لقوانين الحياة انها موفرة مبدأ تكافؤ الفرص :t17: , فيه امل :flowers:


*كيف يا ولدى ؟

انا قبل كدا حسيت فعلا انى انجذبت لبنت لكن قولت ان لسه بدرى على موضوع الحب والجواز وعلشان كدا بعدت علشان مكونش فى النهاية سبب جرح ليها وليا *:love34:​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 أبريل 2012)

bob قال:


> *ماركة التيشيرت و الكوتشي مهمه :new6:
> *​


*فعلا هما بيعلقوا على حاجات هايفة 
ادعلهم يابنى ان ربنا يكمل عقلهم  **:new6:*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 أبريل 2012)

مارينا مارجرجس قال:


> *انة يكون وسيم
> ومش مبهدل فى لبسة
> ونظيف ياااااااااااااااااااة
> وياسلام بقى لو ابتسامتة جميلة كدة اوووووف تعبتونى*


*
لو كنا احنا تعبناكم

فإنتوا جننتونا

على رأى مش عارفين دى اللى بتقول 

البنات ماشية بتدلع والرجالة خلاص هتولع :smile02 
*​


----------



## Twin (27 أبريل 2012)

*أنا قيمت كل ال في الموضوع ... وده للتشجيع وللمواصلة في الردود *
*علشان الواحد يتعلم برده ويذداد خبرة ... محدش عارف نصيبه فيه *

*بس ليه صحيح محدش علقك ع النظارة ... هي لازم تتقلب لينسيز في اول مقابلة ههههههه*​


----------



## تانيووو (27 أبريل 2012)

اني تانيوووو يلفت انتباهي فمه هههههههههه وحواجبه ههههههههههه وشعره


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 أبريل 2012)

Twin قال:


> *بس ليه صحيح محدش علقلك ع النظارة ... هي لازم تتقلب لينسيز في اول مقابلة ههههههه*​


*بيطلبوا ويتأمروا فى الاول وكله بيطلع عليهم فى الاخر  *:spor24:​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 أبريل 2012)

تانيووو قال:


> اني تانيوووو يلفت انتباهي فمه هههههههههه وحواجبه ههههههههههه وشعره


*واكيد بردوا ماركة الشوز معاهم :mus13:
*​


----------



## تانيووو (27 أبريل 2012)

هههههههههههه لالا احب انتبه على ايده اذا كان متزوج لو لا هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Critic (27 أبريل 2012)

> كيف يا ولدى ؟


يعنى لو انت منجذب لفلانة غيرك شايف انها مش جذابة
ولو بنت شايفة انك مش جذاب غيرك شايفة انك جذاب
الموضوع نسبى وده مدى فرصة لكله , الجمال اذواق


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (28 أبريل 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> *
> لو كنا احنا تعبناكم
> 
> فإنتوا جننتونا
> ...



وانا اقولك على حاجة احلى من كدة :smile01:t23::t23:
المراة زى الكرفتة اى نعم بتخنقك بس بتخليك شكلك محترم 
صح ولا لاء يابنات


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 أبريل 2012)

كثير من البنات تهتم بالرجل الذى يتحمل المسؤلية وليس طوافرة وساولفة


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 أبريل 2012)

مارينا مارجرجس قال:


> وانا اقولك على حاجة احلى من كدة :smile01:t23::t23:
> المراة زى الكرفتة اى نعم بتخنقك بس بتخليك شكلك محترم
> صح ولا لاء يابنات


_*خودى دى كمان
البنت مثل الكهرباء إذا احسنت استخدامها اضاءت لك حياتك بالنور
إذ لم تحسن استخدامها تنفضك وتنفض ام اللى جابتك

*_​


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 أبريل 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> كثير من البنات تهتم بالرجل الذى يتحمل المسؤلية وليس طوافرة وساولفة


_*وهـــى دى اللى فى النهاية تكســـب

تمام حبيب يسوع
*_​


----------



## marcelino (28 أبريل 2012)

أحلى حاجه فى المواضيع دى رغم بساطتها 

انها بتظهر الشخصيات الناضجه فى تفكيرها والشخصيات السطحيه اللى بتهتم بالحاجات التافهه بس

اهو الواحد بيتعلم وبيشوف تفكير الناس .. ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 أبريل 2012)

_*ادينا بتعلم 

شكراا مارسلينو
*_​


----------

